# Shopping for Reptiles



## Monty. P (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m struggling to find any good pet stores around me in queensland, but also nation wide. Hopefully some of you can point me in the right direction. By “good” I mean enclosures, substrates, mosses, real bits of wood, isopods and springtails etc. etc.
thanks.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 10, 2018)

Monty. P said:


> Hey guys, I’m struggling to find any good pet stores around me in queensland, but also nation wide. Hopefully some of you can point me in the right direction. By “good” I mean enclosures, substrates, mosses, real bits of wood, isopods and springtails etc. etc.
> thanks.


Well I’m not sure about the rest of the stuff but for “real bits of wood” you could prob step out on your front yard and cut a branch or 2  (or wherever there’s a tree nearby)


----------



## Monty. P (Jan 10, 2018)

Haha yes I could, it’s for a Vivarium so I I’d like nice ghost wood, grape wood, cork wood though


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 10, 2018)

Enclosures you are better off finding someone to build what you want. Will be far cheaper and a better job.
If you can't find anyone let me know, I know someone who would freight a flat pack but not sure on the freight costs.


----------



## Monty. P (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m a carpenter but so I can build my own, but it needs to be all glass. (again it’s a terrarium/Vivarium)
Seems we just don’t have a good reptile wholesalers shop here


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 11, 2018)

Monty. P said:


> I’m a carpenter but so I can build my own, but it needs to be all glass. (again it’s a terrarium/Vivarium)
> Seems we just don’t have a good reptile wholesalers shop here


If you want all glass your options from a shop are limited to Exo-Terra and Reptile One enclosures. You are also limited in size. If they have a suitable size for what you are building I would go with Exo-Terra as they are better quality. If you wanted something larger than what either of those companies sell you should speak to a glazier.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 11, 2018)

in every way possible wooden/acrylic enclosures are better imo, cheaper for sure too.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 11, 2018)

Not sure why you would need all glass but building a glass tank isn't difficult.
Particularly for someone with a trade background.


----------



## Harry89 (Jan 11, 2018)

I know what you mean mate, I spent a fair amount of time online while setting up, looking for a petshop. I like 'My Pet Warehouse' (decent pricing and fast affordable delivery) and purchased quite a few things from them, but mixed it up with secondhand from Gumtree/eBay, but this all takes time. But I live well south of Brisbane, so bush is close and regularly scavenged from hehehehehehe!

I have Exo Terra and URS enclosures, I much prefer Exo Terra. They truly are a better make and the 30cm cubes (For my bugs and tesselated gecko) fit in a cube display unit quite neatly too with room to run heat cords under them


----------

